# Forum going screwey again



## vulcan75001 (Apr 1, 2007)

Got a couple of issues with the forum...just wondering if anyone else has problems...
1..keeps showing me in the chat room when I have closed out of it..
2..Can't do a search...says I am not logged on, and won't accept my password on that log on page..


----------



## msmith (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah I seem to have the same problem too maybe need to pm Tulsa Jeff and see whats up.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 1, 2007)

Mine seems to be OK. I tried search and it works and I don't show anyone in the chatroom.  However I did notice that FuzzyNavel was showing in the chat room all day yesterday.  I just assumed he didn't log off his computer and stayed on.


----------



## monty (Apr 1, 2007)

I believe that this has something to do with the permissions on individuals' accounts. I will PM Jeff for you and have him take a look at it.

Cheers!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks Monty...


----------



## squeezy (Apr 26, 2007)

Ditto for me


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes
Yes
and Yes

And I keep having to log-in  if I take to log to type a message.

also got a double post again.


----------

